# Snows going back south?



## huntingrules (Mar 17, 2009)

I heard there were some snows in madison MN but last time i hunted them they all cleared out. People saying there moving south again. ANybody else heard or seen this?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

They are all in Canada by now......maybe I'm wrong....take a "drive" and find out?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You would be best driving around and finding out yourself. No one is going to say on a public forum where the birds are. Because once someone says there are birds in a certain area, everyone and their grandma is racing to that area to get a few shoots off.


----------



## remidog (Oct 15, 2008)

WOW! the guy was just asking if people are seeing if they are moving north or south.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

remidog said:


> WOW! the guy was just asking if people are seeing if they are moving north or south.


WOW..... :withstupid:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

huntingrules said:


> I heard there were some snows in madison MN but last time i hunted them they all cleared out. People saying there moving south again. ANybody else heard or seen this?


might be some birds left, if you want to deal with all the guys chasing them be my guest. friday night looked like the indy 500 on gravel roads.


----------



## remidog (Oct 15, 2008)

the professor said:


> huntingrules said:
> 
> 
> > I heard there were some snows in madison MN but last time i hunted them they all cleared out. People saying there moving south again. ANybody else heard or seen this?
> ...


lol I dont doubt it. im heading out west monday at noon yehawww!


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

The last few evenings I've seen a few big flocks flying over Morris, but I don't think they'd be worth trying to hunt... Maybe west further?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

doublereed said:


> The last few evenings I've seen a few big flocks flying over Morris, but I don't think they'd be worth trying to hunt... Maybe west further?


none of the birds ive seen are settled down at all. they are flying off roosts in large flocks, field jumping every 10 minutes, and get up and fly away as soon as a vehicle stops to look at them. ive noticed that most of the birds ive watched the past 2 days are all adults, with less than id say 25% juvies.

i guess if a guy really put in his time a decent shoot could be had, but id rather go find juvies in sodak somewhere instead of waste gas following spooky adult birds!


----------



## huntingrules (Mar 17, 2009)

Do you think there will be birds still there next weekend? Gonna find the roosting spot. Will they still be flying over maybe?


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

was out at the a local lake friday night and in the dark i could here snows circling over. west central iowa.. was defently more than 100, not enough to hunt but couldn't believe there are still some around.

thomas


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

huntingrules said:


> Do you think there will be birds still there next weekend? Gonna find the roosting spot. Will they still be flying over maybe?


the birds i was watching were steadily moving 15-20 miles farther north to feed every day. so no i think they will be in north dakota by this coming weekend.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Not any more. Huge push out of the SD yesterday and I expect more of the same the next two days.


----------



## A. albifrons (Apr 8, 2009)

I second that!! Flocks of all species have been flying high and heading north over Fargo last night and this morning. Canadas and whitefronts have made up the bulk of these flocks but there have been some large groups of snows moving through as well.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

yea I think the end is very near in SD


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

SnB's pouring out of South Dakota today


----------



## A. albifrons (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking out my window I can see snows stretched from horizon to horizon up very high and heading north. It looks like with the anticipated warmer weather the birds will be well into Manitoba and Saskatchewan before too long.


----------

